# Replacing an old benchtop planer



## Ian_S

Forgot to add- 3 knife cutterhead very happy with the finish minimal high grit sanding.


----------



## Ollie

perhaps you could rig up a hold down roller on the infeed side above the bed, like a power feed roller only not neccesarily powered.


----------



## Gator

I also have a 15" General , and my only beef with it is the snipe.. I have gotten into the habit of adding length to my boards just in case.. other than that, they are a good sturdy workhorse.

Gator


----------



## Dustin

Planers have snipe if the second roller set has compression springs, and this one does for a good reason. Probably the best way to reduce snipe is to make sure the board is being supported after the outfeed table to keep it level. I upgraded to the Shop Fox version because after a few thousand bd ft of lumber my DeWalt benchtop planer just couldn't take it anymore. I'd get a drum sander or belt sander to take care of the snipe if that last 2" is important to you. In most cases when processing lumber I end up cutting off the last 2 to 3 inches off the ends anyway. 
Enjoy your awesome planer!


----------



## emetric

Perhaps you should try adjusting the bed rollers or adjusting the outfeed table to compensate for the height of the bed rollers. Maybe it will work and maybe not but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## sawblade1

Your rear outfeed bed roller is out of adjustment (higher) read your owners manual it should explain how to adjust it do not mess with the front one unless you have snipe on the leading edge. Basically snipe can be eliminated what causes it is either bed roller is higher than the table and the feed rollers essentially lift the board up into the cutter head causing it to dig into the face of the board


----------



## Dullchisel

I was wondering what your thoughts are now on the general planer? I have been researching planers and can't make up my mind on what I would like. I research everything to death but don't like to buy junk. I also can't justify the purchase of the helical head, I am actually upgrading from a dewalt 733 two knife cutterhead and figure going to a two speed machine with three knives it would have to be better than my benchtop version. Thanks for any help


----------

